

Show HN: a simple YouTube jukebox built with AngularJS - bbx
https://github.com/jgthms/juketube

======
tharshan09
Great work! Lots of little improvements to be made but its a great start. I am
glad its in AngularJS and open source, looking forward to see it under the
hood.

~~~
bbx
Thanks. Can you tell me what kind of improvements can be made? I'm not very
acquainted with AngularJS best practices.

~~~
tharshan09
Well if you plan on expanding the app, you should split the app.js into
separate files. The VideosController does not need an init() function. You can
simply take those lines out of the init function and delete the call to the
init function and leave them separate - they will be called when the app is
loaded. Nice work otherwise!

~~~
bbx
Yes, if the app got bigger, I would probably split the different parts in
different files. But this being my first app, I prefered having everything
laid down in front of me.

As for the init() function, the tutorial I saw mentioned it, and although I
know it's unecessary, I liked the way it encompassed the functions called at
initialization. But you're right, I'll probably delete it later.

If you have other suggestions or resource to share, feel free to tell me.
Thanks.

~~~
tharshan09
I am looking to expand on your work by having a server component in the back,
most likely nodejs. I thought that the app could be really useful if other
people could connect to it and add new songs or rearrange the playlist in
realtime, as well as being able to control the music controls remotely. Only
the host would be playing the music though. I will let you know if I finish it
:)

~~~
bbx
Yes please, that'd be great.

~~~
tharshan09
Hey just thought I would give you an update on my progress. I have so far
covered pretty much all the client functionality that you had and a few added
in myself. The functionality is like I said in my previous comment, where the
host is the only one that plays the music, but both host and all clients
connected can interact with the player/playlist in realtime and all the data
is updated in realtime for everyone connected in that room. I will be
uploading to github soon after some more testing :)

Here is a screenshot as a teaser:
[http://cl.ly/image/1l1Z0i3u1D2W](http://cl.ly/image/1l1Z0i3u1D2W)

